# OMG, check out this Carpet!!!



## zobo (Aug 15, 2009)

Hi,
this is off a foreign thread, but gives you an idea of the colours/patterns of carpets that will one day be here.
Now tell me you don't like the look of this!!

regardless of what it's exact background is (from memory some form of jag) it is a cracker!

jas


----------



## jay76 (Aug 15, 2009)

That is a sweet looking snake zobo


----------



## zobo (Aug 15, 2009)

thats what I am aiming for in the future, but from our lineage of stripes and reduced pattern carpets.


----------



## Ozzie Python (Aug 15, 2009)

Fantastic looking animal. I really am looking forward to see what future morphs we produce in Australia, especially with coastals.


----------



## phatt01 (Aug 15, 2009)

:shock::shock::shock::shock:Absolutely stunning


----------



## Dusty62 (Aug 15, 2009)

Dont normally like carpets but that one is sweet as, verrrry nice!!!


----------



## dscot60 (Aug 15, 2009)

that is a stunning carpet i want one


----------



## James..94 (Aug 15, 2009)

Wow stunning


----------



## m_beardie (Aug 15, 2009)

wow yeah that is awesome!
i want one


----------



## Jakee (Aug 15, 2009)

Wow.


----------



## jay76 (Aug 15, 2009)

zobo said:


> thats what I am aiming for in the future, but from our lineage of stripes and reduced pattern carpets.



I am going in the same direction zobo but yours would be great with the super stripes


----------



## Retic (Aug 15, 2009)

Wow, that really is special. Beautiful.


----------



## MsMoreliaMagic (Aug 15, 2009)

Thats HOT


----------



## reptilefan95 (Aug 15, 2009)

Im always amazed at how American or foreign breeders can get Australian reptiles to look so good, especially with carpets and bearded dragons, it seems like if they can get them to look that great why cant we!!!! Although i know that in the states reptiles are more popular but we will catch up!!!


----------



## bk201 (Aug 15, 2009)

if Australian reptiles are not good enough for some people and they want this cross bred and imbred mungruel animals you can always move overseas and get out of Australia.

:evil: instead of trying to compete by screwing up our native animals for a quick buck.


----------



## fine_jungles (Aug 15, 2009)

is this a joke ? , thats nothing ....google jaguar carpet


----------



## zobo (Aug 15, 2009)

bk201 said:


> if Australian reptiles are not good enough for some people and they want this cross bred and imbred mungruel animals you can always move overseas and get out of Australia.
> 
> :evil: instead of trying to compete by screwing up our native animals for a quick buck.





PS not all jags are mongrels, they a a morph, just like albino darwins.

PPS (what is a imbred mungruel? do you mean inbred mongrel?) LOL

I think the response here shows there is a place for morphs, but if you don't like them that's OK but no need to lay rubbish on those who do.......variety is the spice of life

j


----------



## zobo (Aug 15, 2009)

fine_jungles said:


> is this a joke ? , thats nothing ....google jaguar carpet



NICE, I have seen many many jags on the net, but this one just stuck out to me personally.

I love the tiger-jags (which are a PURE coastal morph of 2 legit morphs)


----------



## fine_jungles (Aug 15, 2009)

we all have different tastes i guise ...





....Pure jaguars :lol:


----------



## Helikaon (Aug 15, 2009)

zobo did they show pics of parents, it would be interesting to see what it looks like as an adult and whether it keeps that colour


----------



## Retic (Aug 15, 2009)

Yes I'm not sure the pure Jags are necessarily the best lookers but they are all nice. That one you posted FJ is a stunner that's for sure.


----------



## Contagion (Aug 15, 2009)

Helikaon said:


> zobo did they show pics of parents, it would be interesting to see what it looks like as an adult and whether it keeps that colour



Most jag lines hold very strong yellows, from what i've seen from paste bredli/jags and red coastal/jags they generally turn yellow and black with age. Breeding 75% bredli/jags still turn out yellow and tend to move further from the classic jag patterning. 

As for pure jags, the origins are questionable, I wouldn't call any jag pure.


----------



## zobo (Aug 15, 2009)

the jag line had to start somewhere and from what I found on the net it was started from a coastal line, but who knows as we all know the net is full of rubbish!


----------



## Retic (Aug 15, 2009)

Well I guess the origin comes down to a matter of opinion, I have no reason believe they didn't originate from 2 coastals. Like all Morelia they would certainly dull down with age.


----------



## reptilefan95 (Aug 15, 2009)

I love the jag looks like it has that yellow colour of a hatchling condro


----------



## zobo (Aug 15, 2009)

few more nice ones


----------



## Contagion (Aug 15, 2009)

zobo said:


> but who knows as we all know the net is full of rubbish!



That's exactly it. 

I've heard three main stories. The first is that it was started from a M.s.mcdowelli pairing, non-locality specific. Happen to be a chance mutation. 

Then there was the mcdowelli x cape tribulation (whatever you'd class that as, that's another debate) Animal that created the first jag. 

I've also heard that there was irian jaya influence, making the whole thing a bit iffy. 

As said, I don't consider any jag to be pure, simply because there is no definitive evidence to put down that it is in fact a hybrid creation or pure, not to mention overseas they've been crossing jags with everything they can get their hands on.


----------



## Retic (Aug 15, 2009)

Jason, those 2 are beautiful. 
I hadn't heard the mcdowelli/cape trib theory before.


----------



## bk201 (Aug 15, 2009)

you say there is a place for morphs from the response here? hell no, pure jags? what have you been smoking?

in the future il probably have to give up python keeping because of all you hybrid wackjobs...soon how can you tell if a bredli is a bredli anymore or just some idiots failed attempt at a hybrid....


----------



## Helikaon (Aug 15, 2009)

lol closest ive got to a jag








there will always be a place for morphs, and there will always be people tht hybridise but it will make the pures even more interesting and popular as well


----------



## ravan (Aug 15, 2009)

wow, thats gorgeous!


----------



## look_whos_talkin (Aug 15, 2009)

now thats a nice snake helikaon


----------



## cockney red (Aug 15, 2009)

" I dont like the look of this "

If I wanted a striped worm, I'd buy a Garter Snake....


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Aug 15, 2009)

It's a stunner alright. Gotta love morelias!


----------



## Kyro (Aug 15, 2009)

I love this Jungle Jag from a uk keepers collection, I can't wait to see some of the morphs we have 10yrs from now


----------



## Contagion (Aug 15, 2009)

bk201 said:


> you say there is a place for morphs from the response here? hell no,
> pure jags? what have you been smoking?
> 
> in the future il probably have to give up python keeping because of all you hybrid wackjobs...soon how can you tell if a bredli is a bredli anymore or just some idiots failed attempt at a hybrid....



harden up sunshine, there will always be dedicated keepers that keep things pure in aus. But morphs and hybrids are going to be bred. So you're gunna have to deal with it at some stage. I'm not condoning the practise, but sometimes it's not worth fighting a losing battle.


----------



## candycaine (Aug 15, 2009)

hey there I saw something simular looking with Brett Zaccar from Projects his line of red jungles is on his site, he's bred some little stunners like the first ones you showed very very nice.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Aug 15, 2009)

I know this is about Morelia but i particularly liked these granite and patternless spotteds :shock:

Lots of new Antaresia - Morelia Pythons Community


----------



## CarpetPythons.com.au (Aug 15, 2009)

I can just see it now, " I bred these really reduced pattern carpets, they look exactly like jags!!!". How will the first person go about advertising their Jags. We know they are out there, lots of them. And I would love to put some serious money on the fact that some of these big names on this forum, that constantly go on about hybrids and cross breeding will be first in line to get a hold of some of them. If they dont already have some in their collections. It will take some serious balls to advertise them. But i guess to have balls on a forum and to have balls in real life are two different things! Lets wait and see, I bet somebody breeds something very silmilar to Jags this coming breeding season. Of course it will be proper jags, but advertised as something else.


----------



## zobo (Aug 15, 2009)

bk201 said:


> you say there is a place for morphs from the response here? hell no,
> 
> (that is a very discriminatory attitude, I think there is a place for purist and the morphs.)
> 
> ...



(name calling??? grow up. I love morphs like albinos etc, but I am not big on hybrids either. There will always be pure lines out there)

IMO the future of reptiles is in morphs, but that is just my opinion.


----------



## licky (Aug 15, 2009)

TOOO many people out 4 money makers
no longer about the snake anymore, now they r just a fashion statement


----------



## bk201 (Aug 15, 2009)

yep the few hybrids that do look stunning will demand a high price, all the duds will be either killed or kept hiden or probably sold of as the normal version of the species they look closest to.




zobo said:


> IMO the future of reptiles is in morphs, but that is just my opinion.


 

lol of course the future is in morphs? what is that you breed again?


----------



## Retic (Aug 15, 2009)

That's a stunning snake Kyro.


----------



## pythons73 (Aug 15, 2009)

Very nice,heres a few more for those that like...


----------



## Retic (Aug 15, 2009)

That 3rd one is gorgeous, as is the last one and the first of course and lets not forget the 2nd and 4th ones, they aren't bad either


----------



## pythons73 (Aug 15, 2009)

I gather you like them boa.Hopefully in the near future with some incredible animals we have at the moment,we can hopefully start to produce something close too those....It will take time,HOPEFULLY it will be sooner rather than later....Theres a few decent animals around to kick start the ball rolling....


----------



## fine_jungles (Aug 15, 2009)

they are still hybrids  No boa, stay away from the light :lol:


----------



## diamondgeeza (Aug 15, 2009)

One of my mutts - a diamond jungle jaguar


----------



## kupper (Aug 15, 2009)

i dont care where it come form how it came to be about 

there is a place for any good looking snake in my collection


----------



## Retic (Aug 15, 2009)

Have you no self respect, how can you sleep at night knowing you have that abomination in your collection ? :lol:



diamondgeeza said:


> One of my mutts - a diamond jungle jaguar


----------



## Retic (Aug 15, 2009)

Too late, I saw the light years ago  



fine_jungles said:


> they are still hybrids  No boa, stay away from the light :lol:


----------



## bk201 (Aug 15, 2009)

i wonder how many others are thinking what i am...

which is how many of these pro hybrid people always trying to create hype about them currently are hiding hybrids in there collection waiting to be able to cash in and this is just there pre sale advertising....


----------



## diamondgeeza (Aug 15, 2009)

One of my coastal mutts - think this one will end up a big girl.


----------



## Retic (Aug 15, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## Retic (Aug 15, 2009)

That is a stunning animal Diamond.


----------



## diamondgeeza (Aug 15, 2009)

ps. mutt's are ok but I would much rather have some of the stuff you guys have got instead of these beasts...

I want this one:-


----------



## kupper (Aug 15, 2009)

bk201 said:


> i wonder how many others are thinking what i am...
> 
> which is how many of these pro hybrid people always trying to create hype about them currently are hiding hybrids in there collection waiting to be able to cash in and this is just there pre sale advertising....


 

stiff **** if there is , end of the day you dont like it keep your eyes off it 
if someone wants to talk about morphs hybrids ect then this is the place to do it 

after all its called aussiepythons and at last look hybrid or not its still an australian species or a mix off

zobo send me a pm if you are hiding things in your collection becasue i would gladly buy them off you


----------



## Retic (Aug 15, 2009)

Exactly, if you don't like the look of these snakes (which are overseas anyway) why bother coming in and making silly posts ? 
Believe me if Jason had those in his collection I would know :lol:


----------



## bk201 (Aug 15, 2009)

to be honest if people honestly kept hybrids and had morals about how they sell and breed and advertise it wouldnt bother me the slightest bit...
but everyone knows in this day and age its not going to be it will be the mutts ending up sold to people as something they are not and pure bloodlines will become rare and no one will know what is pure anymore...

and hybrids arent just overseas...people who use petlink will know this for sure...and if it stayed overseas it wouldnt bother me either but people like you seem to have plans to change that...

i wonder if a jag cost $15 if anyone of you would still want one.


----------



## kupper (Aug 15, 2009)

a whole 225 posts and apparently everyone on this forum is goign to dupe people into buying hybrids 
i have a bredli cross diamond cross jungle and never once has it crossed my mind to sell it to someone as a childrens 

end of the day buy of well known breeders or someone you trust most breeders will actually let you in there house when you buy things off them so you can look at the parent snakes


----------



## Retic (Aug 15, 2009)

I understand what you are saying but lets be honest no-one knows what is pure now unless they take it out of the wild. Of course you can take the word of the breeder and most are honest, some not so much. Generally people are happy to think their animals are pure but the vast majority have no proof that they are of course. 
I paid good money for a pair of locality animals from one of the few breeders I really trust. The problem is because I can appreciate any animal regardless of it's parentage some like to label me a hybrid breeder, I can live with that but it's sad really.


----------



## kupper (Aug 15, 2009)

the work that gos into these jags and morphs and hybrids to produce the colors and the patterns is the same amoutn of work that goes into the jungle line breeders and green tree python lines

they are still snakes and still need homes


----------



## hardcorey007 (Aug 15, 2009)

kupper said:


> i would give my left nut to have a jag QUOTE]
> 
> Me too. Maybe even both of them lol. I got asked if I'd like to swap an albino for some jags off a guy in America recently. I had to inform him that it was illegal in Oz to import and export snakes. He was devistated. He was sick of all the impure 'aussie' snakes over there and wanted something pure especially an albino. I want a jag bad too. I can't wait until they are readily available. Like has already been said we know they are here. I'll be buying some for sure when they're on offer. IMO they are an amazing looking morph and I'd be happy to have one or more in my collection. If anyone has any on permit for sale PM me.


----------



## fine_jungles (Aug 15, 2009)

here are some pics of google , definitely seeing the potential these things have.


keep this thread going !!!


----------



## Sturdy (Aug 15, 2009)

sexy sexy sexy cant wait to see some aussie lines


----------



## JasonL (Aug 15, 2009)

Looks like Morelia steindachneri


----------



## zobo (Aug 15, 2009)

I'm not hiding anything if that's what you are implying.

Don't read too much into things.

I just like a good looking snake. I keep striped coastals, but I don't keep normal coastals as I don't like the look of them and I want to keep a small collection of animals I like. 

It is just like in the bird world. There are many mutations but you can still get hold of PURE lines.

Each to their own, if you don't like them DON'T READ THE FORUM!

j


----------



## anntay (Aug 15, 2009)

love the patterning on the head


----------



## phatt01 (Aug 15, 2009)

diamondgeeza said:


> ps. mutt's are ok but I would much rather have some of the stuff you guys have got instead of these beasts...
> 
> I want this one:-


 That looks familiar.......


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Aug 15, 2009)

boa said:


> I understand what you are saying but lets be honest no-one knows what is pure now unless they take it out of the wild. Of course you can take the word of the breeder and most are honest, some not so much. Generally people are happy to think their animals are pure but the vast majority have no proof that they are of course.
> I paid good money for a pair of locality animals from one of the few breeders I really trust. The problem is because I can appreciate any animal regardless of it's parentage some like to label me a hybrid breeder, I can live with that but it's sad really.


 
Exactly right. Same on all points. These threads, I swear, as much as many of the posts cost me a few much needed IQ points, the examples of morelias out there make it all worth while.

End of the day, you don't like the snake, do not buy it. Getting locality/sub-species pure animals is easy provided you believe your breeder of choice. I know several on here that I feel comfortable buying off of as they foam at the mouth at the mention of hybrid.


----------



## diamondgeeza (Aug 15, 2009)

Another particularly good looking mutt from Precision Reptiles in Germany - a granite jaguar .


----------



## Retic (Aug 16, 2009)

Now that is an outstanding snake mate, I love the granites. Maybe one day they will spontaneously show up here as well :lol:


----------



## pythons73 (Aug 16, 2009)

fine_jungles said:


> here are some pics of google , definitely seeing the potential these things have.
> 
> 
> keep this thread going !!!


 Looks pretty much like mine......


----------



## kupper (Aug 16, 2009)

that a dimond cross coastal bud?


----------



## pythons73 (Aug 16, 2009)

Natural intergrade,Port Mac whichever you choose to call them...certaintly NOT a hybrid...


----------



## kupper (Aug 16, 2009)

who cares if it was pffft if you think about it no carpet cross is a hybrid but i wont start that debate up


----------



## -Matt- (Aug 18, 2009)

I dont understand why people use the "dont like an animal for what it is" quote when these hybrids and morphs are also animals, so these "dont like an animal for what it is people" should be liking the hybrids/morphs because after all they are still an animal...

Beautiful animals that have been shown so far, cant wait to be able to get some morphs like these of my own ...let me know if anyone has anything available


----------



## turtle (Aug 18, 2009)

I have held some awesome Jags here in Oz. I would just love to show you guys pics but will totally get this thread way out of hand. Dont worry their not mine but if i could find the money that these babies go for in OZ, i wouldnt think twice about buying them. They are here and here to stay. They'll pop up anytime now.


----------



## zulu (Aug 18, 2009)

*re OMG*



boa said:


> I understand what you are saying but lets be honest no-one knows what is pure now unless they take it out of the wild. Of course you can take the word of the breeder and most are honest, some not so much. Generally people are happy to think their animals are pure but the vast majority have no proof that they are of course.
> I paid good money for a pair of locality animals from one of the few breeders I really trust. The problem is because I can appreciate any animal regardless of it's parentage some like to label me a hybrid breeder, I can live with that but it's sad really.



Nah boa your not a hybrid breeder,if i had those albinos you got ide be tempted to bonk some stuff into them,but when you live at Mt Druitt everyone sought of expects it :lol:


----------



## Retic (Aug 18, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## Australis (Aug 19, 2009)

Turtle, start a thread for the photos.


----------



## diamondgeeza (Aug 19, 2009)

Diamond zebra cross - photo courtesy of UK Pythons 







Some other nice (or for some horrible) stuff on his website too

UK Pythons - Investment quality pythons direct from the breeder


----------



## diamondgeeza (Aug 19, 2009)

and finally some jagpondros - I believe some crossing of a jaguar carpet with a GTP/ carpet cross!






Make of these what you will 

Jagpondro.com


----------



## wiz-fiz (Aug 19, 2009)

(borat voice) nice, high five.
i set that as my background.
i cant w8 till australia has animals that look like that, without the hybridisation.


----------



## diamondgeeza (Aug 19, 2009)

..and guess what makes up this cross?


----------



## Retic (Aug 19, 2009)

The Jagpondro is absolutely stunning.


----------



## JasonL (Aug 19, 2009)

diamondgeeza said:


> [I
> 
> ..and guess what makes up this cross?



a scrubby / Diamond?


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Aug 19, 2009)

thats my guess too Jason 
pretty much spot on if you ask me


----------



## Ozzie Python (Aug 19, 2009)

that jagpondro looks fantastic!! might not be everyones cup of tea but im a big fan of what is being produced overseas.


----------



## Tojo (Aug 19, 2009)

The Jagpondro is smoking hot!


----------



## krefft (Aug 19, 2009)

diamondgeeza said:


> ..and guess what makes up this cross?


Here is a photo of his mum and dad. I'm not sure how much mum enjoyed the experience..she may not have realised what the little fella was up to.

This was the pairing I mentioned in the article for Reptiles Aust. Everyone was very excited when they first hooked up. I was hoping that the babies woold have been a bit better than they currently look.It'll be interesting to see how they colour up with time.


----------



## Ozzie Python (Aug 19, 2009)

well, thats different. little fella is lucky he wasn't turned into a snack.


----------



## Jason_Hood (Aug 19, 2009)

I am not a carpet breeder or into the jags at all so take this with a grain of salt but from what I understand the jags came from US lines imported to Europe. So having their origins in the US they are suspect just because the early US trade didn't really know what they had back in the begining. The guys would get animals labeled carpet python and that was about it. Some guys doing the importing knew the origins of the animals geographically which could be turned into subs by location and comparisson to books at the time but having seen a handful of animals at the time they could only group them by look. Throw in the fact that exporters in Australia didn't ship out animals that all came from one place in one bag but instead just packed the easiest way for them, we never stood a chance.

The same is still true today with any animal imported from anywhere. I asked one importer how he knew what GTP came from what locality while he was unpacking and he just smiled. He reached in the bag he just got in and pulled out a snake and asked me what locality it was, I guessed and he looked it over and said "sure... sound likely" and tossed it in a cage with that label. He then pointed out that no matter where a exporter is located the best you can say is that the snake came from him, anything more is a guess. Collectors bring in snakes from all over the place for next to nothing and the exporters sell them for twice that to the importers who then add in shipping and double that to the jobbers who double it to the store who doubles it. So when a ball python hits the pet store at $40 it was sold to the exporter for about $0.50 with the US importer paying $1-$3, at that price they don't care if you want to know where it came from or not. Same is true for the aussie stuff back in the day, the GTP up until very recently, and just about everything else. 

Jason


----------



## Contagion (Aug 19, 2009)

Jason_Hood said:


> I am not a carpet breeder or into the jags at all so take this with a grain of salt but from what I understand the jags came from US lines imported to Europe.



Jags did not originate in the USA. They're from the netherlands if memory serves.... not the USA anyhow.


----------



## Retic (Aug 19, 2009)

No Jason was saying that the Jags originated from a line of carpets that came from the US.


----------



## Southside Morelia (Aug 19, 2009)

A Stunner for sure, that's what I make of it!!! You have to appreciate the beauty, its stunning!!!...I tried not to post on this thread, because of all the single minded anti-hybrid doogooders, it's been said 10M times before.....it's overseas for christs sake, grow up and don't read or view the thread if you are so ANTI.    I support ALL the Aussie guys breeding for a secific trait, J can't wait for what you will produce in a few years time, bring it on!!



diamondgeeza said:


> and finally some jagpondros - I believe some crossing of a jaguar carpet with a GTP/ carpet cross!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Southside Morelia (Aug 19, 2009)

I have a pair of Brett's "Reds" that you have seen on the site, they are pics of my hactchies, as well as some beautiful RP prossies, one of them is my Avatar and also on the site as wellas some others. He is another breeder with a vision, I have had my public debates with Zac, but he MAY have produced something different & special and deserves recognition for that as well as others on this site....not to be s h i t baged by some kids that have some red-necked opinion because they think it makes them look cool on this site...whatever...
Sorry guys, that's why I hate to post on these theads...starting to get p****d off :lol:

Love yus all! :lol::lol:



candycaine said:


> hey there I saw something simular looking with Brett Zaccar from Projects his line of red jungles is on his site, he's bred some little stunners like the first ones you showed very very nice.


----------



## Pythons Rule (Aug 19, 2009)

Drewl lol yummy yummy gosh I absolutly love RP's there absolutly stunning. id say RP Cape york or RP prossy's are the closest we will get to a JAG no questions asked.


----------



## Pythons Rule (Aug 19, 2009)

absolutly agree with southside Brett Zaccar has some of THE most stunning produced cape yorks and RP Prossies on this site, I have payed a good fortune for a Cape York female which I wouldn't have it any other way exspecially if I know it is top of the line. I believe I remember he is in the making of aussie Jags that he's been working on for many years now, which happen to be top of the line pure RP Prossies.

I too know what your talking about with a few people on here baging him and his work out just to try to look good infront of there friends, there is no need to be rude about a very well know and respected breederon here and many other sites. his animals are in all top condition and very gorgous.


----------



## Southside Morelia (Aug 19, 2009)

Pythons Rule said:


> Drewl lol yummy yummy gosh I absolutly love RP's there absolutly stunning. id say RP Cape york or RP prossy's are the closest we will get to a JAG no questions asked.



Exactly.... but don't forget the Roger Lester RP Jungles...lol just as good!!


----------



## Pythons Rule (Aug 19, 2009)

yes very very yummy but I'm still a huge fan of RP Cape yorks lol,


----------



## Pythons Rule (Aug 19, 2009)

I'd like to state that because where talking about Brett in this hybrid forum doesn't meen he is a hybrid breeder we are just stating from the original pic's of the Red's that were posted by Zobo look very much like the Red Jungles that Brett has bred and southside is the owner. these red's where NOT crossed they are the offsprings of a B&G jungle line that lacked the Black and ended up being a red/brown and gold ended up being a white/cream colouring. a mear freak chance of this happening but it happened. 

so to those that say crap about breeders trying to make something different to make more monie fore them selves or accuse breeders for crossing or delibrately trying to make more, most times its by chance and why wouldn't you want to breed that trait if it's nice and if no one else has it, there not in it for the monie, there in it to make people happy and supply quality animals. there will always be people out there after pure and uniquely different - like myself. that they supply to. and just face it if all the snakes of each species looked identical it would be a boring place. thats my 2 cents worth anyways.


----------



## Pythons Rule (Aug 19, 2009)

but I do have to say those JAG's and some of those crossed animals like the jag x GTP is infact one of the nicest I have ever seen as a cross appart from the Tiger jags etc just absolutly yummy.


----------



## Southside Morelia (Aug 19, 2009)

Pythons Rule said:


> I'd like to state that because where talking about Brett in this hybrid forum doesn't meen he is a hybrid breeder we are just stating from the original pic's of the Red's that were posted by Zobo look very much like the Red Jungles that Brett has bred and southside is the owner. these red's where NOT crossed they are the offsprings of a B&G jungle line that lacked the Black and ended up being a red/brown and gold ended up being a white/cream colouring. a mear freak chance of this happening but it happened.
> 
> so to those that say crap about breeders trying to make something different to make more monie fore them selves or accuse breeders for crossing or delibrately trying to make more, most times its by chance and why wouldn't you want to breed that trait if it's nice and if no one else has it, there not in it for the monie, there in it to make people happy and supply quality animals. there will always be people out there after pure and uniquely different - like myself. that they supply to. and just face it if all the snakes of each species looked identical it would be a boring place. thats my 2 cents worth anyways.



Well said sweety!! 
I agree, pure and uniquely different, for me too...!!!
Although love the look of some of those OVERSEAS hybrids..... not here in OZ guys...just a disclaimer for all the keyboard warriors. LOL


----------



## zobo (Aug 19, 2009)

and people think there is no future in morphs! LOL

j


----------



## kupper (Aug 19, 2009)

ok i would do a fair bit to get one of this morphs


----------



## diamondgeeza (Aug 20, 2009)

Not sure how far you guys have gone with the albinos but it seems here in Europe that those who have them are getting them to shag whatever they can! So far I have seen bredli jaguar albino hets, and sibling hets, IJ jaguar albino hets and siblings, jungle cross hets and there will no doubt be zebra albino hets and granite albino hets!

Seems no one is doing pure Darwin albinos


----------



## herpkeeper (Aug 20, 2009)

"red jungles" LOL come in spinners !!!


----------



## Colin (Aug 20, 2009)

herpkeeper said:


> "red jungles" LOL come in spinners !!!



hydrid bredli x jungles more like it mark


----------



## horto28 (Aug 20, 2009)

i personally love these snakes, the diamond cross jungle in reptile aus. mag is amazing, if anyone DOES have some of these "mongrels" available, put me on the mailing list?


----------



## zobo (Aug 20, 2009)

The best part about here, is we have other 'variations/morphs' in the darwin line, so no need to cross species. 
I have some GHOST line darwins that I will put over albinos and there is also 'hypo' darwins, and the black melanistic ones. So in 1 species we have 4 known variations to play with and they are all PURE darwins. 

That should keep some people happy! LOL


----------



## Southside Morelia (Aug 20, 2009)

herpkeeper said:


> "red jungles" LOL come in spinners !!!


:lol::lol: reds in "inverted" commas...lol

Colin is there something you know???


----------



## herpkeeper (Aug 20, 2009)

:lol: yes well, if there is going to be an "EXCITING NEW MORPH" on the market 
guess who's collection it will turn up in


----------



## Australis (Aug 20, 2009)

krefft said:


> Here is a photo of his mum and dad. .



Did you attach the wrong photo Krefft???


----------



## pythons73 (Aug 20, 2009)

zobo said:


> The best part about here, is we have other 'variations/morphs' in the darwin line, so no need to cross species.
> I have some GHOST line darwins that I will put over albinos and there is also 'hypo' darwins, and the black melanistic ones. So in 1 species we have 4 known variations to play with and they are all PURE darwins.
> 
> That should keep some people happy! LOL


 Spot on,im very interested in seeing the Ghost-Albino siblings....With the different colouring and patterns etc on Darwins and the Ghost line etc hopefully there will be some very stunning animals produced...With the 4 variations so far,thats a great start to producing some magnificent Darwins...IMO Darwins in particalar are a very underated snake,except for the Albinos.....


----------



## Frozenmouse (Aug 20, 2009)

zobo said:


> The best part about here, is we have other 'variations/morphs' in the darwin line, so no need to cross species.
> I have some GHOST line darwins that I will put over albinos and there is also 'hypo' darwins, and the black melanistic ones. So in 1 species we have 4 known variations to play with and they are all PURE darwins.
> 
> That should keep some people happy! LOL


People who keep "darwins" may be mixing lines of animals that come anywhere from the gulf to broome wa so what is pure anyway.


----------



## zobo (Aug 20, 2009)

Dabool said:


> People who keep "darwins" may be mixing lines of animals that come anywhere from the gulf to broome wa so what is pure anyway.



I like to keep it simple and go with the same species, but if others wish to go further and keep specific locales of species that is their choice.

I think people make this whole thing too hard. If they are same species and look alike then that is good enough for me. (ie. Jungles. I would breed a tully to a palmerston but I would not breed tully jungle to bredli etc)

just my choice and each to their own.


----------



## Southside Morelia (Aug 20, 2009)

Keep up the good work J, looking forward to the future.

Mark.....too funny, looking to see what pops up on that site this year, ie if any genetics are proven.


----------



## snocodile (Aug 20, 2009)

omg that is so totally awesome i want to own one:shock::shock:


----------



## kupper (Aug 20, 2009)

I didn't realize jags where so expenssive 7500 for a mongrel ouch !


----------



## yommy (Aug 20, 2009)

zobo said:


> The best part about here, is we have other 'variations/morphs' in the darwin line, so no need to cross species.
> I have some GHOST line darwins that I will put over albinos and there is also 'hypo' darwins, and the black melanistic ones. So in 1 species we have 4 known variations to play with and they are all PURE darwins.
> 
> That should keep some people happy! LOL



Have they had any success with the "black melanisitc" Darwin ???

now that one morph i'd have in the collection. Hot animal for sure.


----------



## DanTheMan (Aug 20, 2009)

It's pretty average really, looked better before I enlarged the pics lol.
Im not an intense hybrid hater so it's got nothing to do with that.
Almost looks BredliXCarpet.


----------



## diamondgeeza (Aug 20, 2009)

kupper said:


> I didn't realize jags where so expenssive 7500 for a mongrel ouch !



In the UK jags range from about £100 ($200AUD) to a max. of about £500 for a high quality DJJ. Granite jaguars and zebra jaguars are still silly prices however


----------



## Smokey (Aug 22, 2009)

nice ,any more pics ?


----------



## moreliainsanity (Aug 24, 2009)

Smokey said:


> nice ,any more pics ?


 Yeah I second that smokeyany more pics??????

Leigh


----------



## krefft (Aug 24, 2009)

Australis said:


> Did you attach the wrong photo Krefft???


No Australis, that the pair..pretty amazing eh?


----------



## stuartandconnie (Aug 24, 2009)

*the way of the future*

great looking snakes


----------



## anntay (Aug 24, 2009)

awsome markings what does one like that go for.


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Aug 24, 2009)

Stunner!!! 

I like the white head!


----------

